# Better pics



## nubsmoke

Here are some better pics of a 14 inch manny. Big difference between 1.3 and 10 megapixels


----------



## db04ph

wow thats huge
very impressive


----------



## massabsamurai

holy sh*t man. Thats BLUE. Superb manny


----------



## Uncle Jesse

Don't even look real. That thing is one hell of a fish to say the least.


----------



## odyssey

That is an abosulte monster!


----------



## jp80911

thats one HUGE manny, very nice









any chance of a feeding video?


----------



## jacks

nubsmoke said:


> Here are some better pics of a 14 inch manny. Big difference between 1.3 and 10 megapixels


have you any video of this monster


----------



## luckydemonz5

is he very active and what size tank is he in


----------



## Sheppard

Incredible fish man


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Beautiful fish man, that suckas huge!!


----------



## jmax611




----------



## boiler149

wow thats beautiful!


----------



## ICEE

amazing manny nubsmoke.


----------



## FEEFA

WOW, nuff said


----------



## His Majesty

that thing is a true beast. thanks for posting


----------



## PDOGGY

What a monster! It almost looks like its swimming Dead. Very interesting to see this manny, Sweet!


----------



## db04ph

can substrate realy change the color that much, all mannies i seen are white with red gills


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Cool !

Not a fan of how it looks though fugly.


----------



## als

Was this Waynes old fish?


----------



## boiler149

this fish is a monster


----------



## shoal king

i wish his red gills where brighter. still an impressive manny


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

He looks like he has had a rough like, I thing he looks terrible and he is still small for a manny but good luck.


----------



## Ja'eh

Impressive size but I think it doesn't look right, it looks unhealthy, dead or somthing I don't know. Sorry but that's what it looks like to me.


----------



## luckydemonz5

^
I agree im sorry to say


----------



## Ja'eh

Can we see a current video?


----------



## nubsmoke

jp80911 said:


> Impressive size but I think it doesn't look right, it looks unhealthy, dead or somthing I don't know. Sorry but that's what it looks like to me.


If some of you had one 14 inches that looked better I might care. Like I said I have the ONLY one of this size on this board so there is nothing to compare it to.


----------



## Ja'eh

Regardless if no one has a manny as big as yours I still stand by what I said.


----------



## Ja'eh

What size tank is it in, looks kinda cramped.


----------



## sprfunk

Dang, some of you all are cold. I would take that fish in a second. I think its the angle of the camera and the substrate color not helping the looks of that P. Very rare find, I am very jealous.


----------



## AKSkirmish

LMFAO @ many of the responses.....

I would be proud to own a specimen like this.....

Appreciate the pics Nubsmoke.....


----------



## nubsmoke

Here is a current video. Vid is darker but watch the fish react to my girlfriend walking into the room. at 48-49sec


----------



## AKSkirmish

What a beast-
Nice to see the big guy interacting.....


----------



## FEEFA

What sized tank is it in? Looks like a 75gal, I would get it a bigger tank. A fish like that deserves at least a 125gal


----------



## Trigga

Feefa said:


> What sized tank is it in? Looks like a 75gal, I would get it a bigger tank. A fish like that deserves at least a 180gal


fixed


----------



## FEEFA

:laugh:


----------



## piranhovios

video is very dark...i c'ant see the manny...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

I think this fish looks pretty good health wise, but it does look like its been running into things. i cant comment on tank size as i dont see any full tank shots or vids, but cool fish either way, but a fish that size imo should have a 180+. I dont know how peopel can guess tank size when the whole vid was shot in one section and in a vid, you cant tell a 24" deep to a 18".

Imo, he would also look better on a lighter substrate as now he looks to pygoish, but the purple is cool.


----------



## Trigga

numbsmoke... you said that there is no other piranha like yours... well piranja has a 12" manny and it is friggin gorgeous... not all blacked out...its very active and is in a 250...and i dont know but ill put money on that when it hits 14" it wont look like your manny

no disrespect man ive seen pics of that manny since way back and its always looked like that.. probably got damaged big time during shipping and never really healed... piranja grew his one out which is probably why it looks so much better.


----------



## Zulu Warrior

That looks like a big old red







... sh*t...... mines nocking on 12" and doesn't look nowt like that


----------



## weerhom

that fish is a dinosaur. He came in over 10 years ago. Looks like it hasn't grown at all. Wayne owned that fish first, then joe , then wes, then???


----------



## Zulu Warrior

weerhom said:


> that fish is a dinosaur. He came in over 10 years ago. Looks like it hasn't grown at all. Wayne owned that fish first, then joe , then wes, then???


what a fooking shame







the right sized tank... good water.....good food.... the fish will grow


----------



## AKSkirmish

Zulu Warrior said:


> that fish is a dinosaur. He came in over 10 years ago. Looks like it hasn't grown at all. Wayne owned that fish first, then joe , then wes, then???


what a fooking shame







the right sized tank... good water.....good food.... the fish will grow
[/quote]

I would bet that anyone who spends that kind of money on a fish-----Would have it in a proper setup....

Anything else would be a silly mistake.....And be a costly death.......Looks are decieving to say the least....

Anyhow-Not my fish=not so concerned.......I have seen many great looking fish end up looking like sh*t cause of bad vids and pics...Just cause what you guys see here does not mean that it looks the same in person...

I could break out my Shitty camcorder and take video of my 500 gal tank-----It would look about the same as this vid-
Then i got the skills to take a few pics in the matter of minutes that is better than what most could produce..

It's just a shame this beauty of a RARE fish gets bashed like it does-
I wouldn't even be suprised if we dont even get the LUXURY of seeing it anymore down the road with crazy responses like this...


----------



## nubsmoke

AKSkirmish said:


> that fish is a dinosaur. He came in over 10 years ago. Looks like it hasn't grown at all. Wayne owned that fish first, then joe , then wes, then???


what a fooking shame







the right sized tank... good water.....good food.... the fish will grow
[/quote]

I would bet that anyone who spends that kind of money on a fish-----Would have it in a proper setup....

Anything else would be a silly mistake.....And be a costly death.......Looks are decieving to say the least....

Anyhow-Not my fish=not so concerned.......I have seen many great looking fish end up looking like sh*t cause of bad vids and pics...Just cause what you guys see here does not mean that it looks the same in person...

I could break out my Shitty camcorder and take video of my 500 gal tank-----It would look about the same as this vid-
Then i got the skills to take a few pics in the matter of minutes that is better than what most could produce..

It's just a shame this beauty of a RARE fish gets bashed like it does-
I wouldn't even be suprised if we dont even get the LUXURY of seeing it anymore down the road with crazy responses like this...
[/quote]
Thanks AK. The fish has lived since 05 in a 150 gal tall. He is in a 75 gal holding tank with 5 gal of water changed daily. Euromarker came and got a 125 gal from my old house, and ate pizza at my new one,where he took the driftwood out of the old 150 he used to call home. He was in the possesion of other people. He has grown since I have had him. I really don't want to waste any more of my time on this. You can see I hang out here really often.







I'm out traveling the US racing quads. GNCC racing is way more fun than pirhanas


----------



## frankie09c

amazing manny, hope mine turns out the same


----------



## Demon Darko

Amazing fish dude. I don't care what kind of setup it is in, a manny of that size in captivity is fricken awesome.


----------



## Bryan

I remember seeing this Manny in person when it first came in. It is a special fish and it was an amazing site! Everyone wants the best and when someone has attained it others try to bring it down..


----------



## philbert

AKSkirmish said:


> that fish is a dinosaur. He came in over 10 years ago. Looks like it hasn't grown at all. Wayne owned that fish first, then joe , then wes, then???


what a fooking shame







the right sized tank... good water.....good food.... the fish will grow
[/quote]

I would bet that anyone who spends that kind of money on a fish-----Would have it in a proper setup....*Just bc someone has the money doesn't guarantee that i am not saying that this is true in this case, but it still doesn't guarantee that, frankenstein is in a 400 gal, that guy that has that sweet 9 inch manny has it in a 250 gallon. Maybe people think it deserves something like that bc of the rarity*

Anything else would be a silly mistake.....And be a costly death.......Looks are decieving to say the least....

Anyhow-Not my fish=not so concerned.......I have seen many great looking fish end up looking like sh*t cause of bad vids and pics...Just cause what you guys see here does not mean that it looks the same in person...

I could break out my Shitty camcorder and take video of my 500 gal tank-----It would look about the same as this vid-
Then i got the skills to take a few pics in the matter of minutes that is better than what most could produce..

It's just a shame this beauty of a RARE fish gets bashed like it does-
I wouldn't even be suprised if we dont even get the LUXURY of seeing it anymore down the road with crazy responses like this...
[/quote]

beauty is in the eye of the beholder. everyone has an opinion let them have it. if you are proud of your fish than someone else's opinion shouldn't matter.


----------



## AKSkirmish

philbert said:


> that fish is a dinosaur. He came in over 10 years ago. Looks like it hasn't grown at all. Wayne owned that fish first, then joe , then wes, then???


what a fooking shame







the right sized tank... good water.....good food.... the fish will grow
[/quote]

I would bet that anyone who spends that kind of money on a fish-----Would have it in a proper setup....*Just bc someone has the money doesn't guarantee that i am not saying that this is true in this case, but it still doesn't guarantee that, frankenstein is in a 400 gal, that guy that has that sweet 9 inch manny has it in a 250 gallon. Maybe people think it deserves something like that bc of the rarity*

*True-
Like stated I am really not concerned....The owner has spoken.*

Anything else would be a silly mistake.....And be a costly death.......Looks are decieving to say the least....

Anyhow-Not my fish=not so concerned.......I have seen many great looking fish end up looking like sh*t cause of bad vids and pics...Just cause what you guys see here does not mean that it looks the same in person...

I could break out my Shitty camcorder and take video of my 500 gal tank-----It would look about the same as this vid-
Then i got the skills to take a few pics in the matter of minutes that is better than what most could produce..

It's just a shame this beauty of a RARE fish gets bashed like it does-
I wouldn't even be suprised if we dont even get the LUXURY of seeing it anymore down the road with crazy responses like this...
[/quote]

beauty is in the eye of the beholder. everyone has an opinion let them have it. if you are proud of your fish than someone else's opinion shouldn't matter.
[/quote]

Have at it.....

I will just continue to follow the fish from owner to owner like I have for years.......Just wish one day one of these rarities would make it up my way..........


----------



## philbert

AKSkirmish said:


> that fish is a dinosaur. He came in over 10 years ago. Looks like it hasn't grown at all. Wayne owned that fish first, then joe , then wes, then???


what a fooking shame







the right sized tank... good water.....good food.... the fish will grow
[/quote]

I would bet that anyone who spends that kind of money on a fish-----Would have it in a proper setup....*Just bc someone has the money doesn't guarantee that i am not saying that this is true in this case, but it still doesn't guarantee that, frankenstein is in a 400 gal, that guy that has that sweet 9 inch manny has it in a 250 gallon. Maybe people think it deserves something like that bc of the rarity*

*True-
Like stated I am really not concerned....The owner has spoken.*

Anything else would be a silly mistake.....And be a costly death.......Looks are decieving to say the least....

Anyhow-Not my fish=not so concerned.......I have seen many great looking fish end up looking like sh*t cause of bad vids and pics...Just cause what you guys see here does not mean that it looks the same in person...

I could break out my Shitty camcorder and take video of my 500 gal tank-----It would look about the same as this vid-
Then i got the skills to take a few pics in the matter of minutes that is better than what most could produce..

It's just a shame this beauty of a RARE fish gets bashed like it does-
I wouldn't even be suprised if we dont even get the LUXURY of seeing it anymore down the road with crazy responses like this...
[/quote]

beauty is in the eye of the beholder. everyone has an opinion let them have it. if you are proud of your fish than someone else's opinion shouldn't matter.
[/quote]

Have at it.....

I will just continue to follow the fish from owner to owner like I have for years.......Just wish one day one of these rarities would make it up my way..........:laugh:
[/quote]

Have at what? i like the fish. i would be proud as hell to be the owner.


----------



## the_w8

oh hell yea...very few people in general can even say they have a 10" manny...I really hope to see mine hit the size of this beast and zulu's beast. Two of the better specimens on this site IMO.


----------



## Ja'eh

No comparison between the two, Zulu's is a hundred times nicer and healthier looking and so what if it's two inches smaller than Nub's I'd still take Zulu's over the other any day.


----------

